# Schwinn Panther all done



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 2, 2012)

All done with this one.  It was fun bringing it back.  Happy New year everyone.


----------



## robertc (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me be the first to say that bike is awesome.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Nice job!!!


----------



## JimK (Jan 3, 2012)

Fantastic job. Of all of the Schwinns the Panther is one of my favorites. Cool as it could be.

JimK


----------

